# Children with behaviour problems



## babycrazy1706

Does anyone have a child with behaviour problems? 
Is there anywhere to turn for support ? 
My son (5) is about to be assessed at school because he keeps hurting other children for no reason and they say he shows no remorse even though he will apologise.
I also think he finds it hard to express emotions as he doesn't like to cry when he's hurt and tries to act tough all the time even tho I tell him it's ok to cry. He also gets massively overwhelmed and hyped up whenever we have friends over as he's an only child he's used to it being calm and he gets very excited if ppl come over. They said he is similar at school. 

His behaviour is 90% good at home (we have always been firm parents) so it's like he switches between personalities at school. He's so loving and kind in a lot of ways. His school work is also fine and he's where he's supposed to be. They said today that they may have to start excluding him from school :cry:


----------



## ClairAye

I do. My son is a month older than your son but he struggles at school and at home. You can pm me if you like and I can reply on the PC as it's easier to type everything on there haha. It feels like you are but you're not alone. :hugs:


----------



## babycrazy1706

Thank you for your reply, has your son been assessed?


----------



## ClairAye

babycrazy1706 said:


> Thank you for your reply, has your son been assessed?

It's ongoing right now. The Educational Psychologist is looking into ASD (I don't think he has it) and the GP is arranging the general peads that work with CAMHS to look into Tourette Syndrome which I think is more likely.


----------



## babycrazy1706

What are the things that your son does? 

Sorry I know you said to pm you, would you prefer that than talking on here? 

My son last night said I think I should just die cos everyone thinks I'm nasty :cry:

It's heartbreaking as his self esteem is rock bottom


----------



## ClairAye

babycrazy1706 said:


> What are the things that your son does?
> 
> Sorry I know you said to pm you, would you prefer that than talking on here?
> 
> My son last night said I think I should just die cos everyone thinks I'm nasty :cry:
> 
> It's heartbreaking as his self esteem is rock bottom

Hi pm would be better because if I get into things it can be pretty personal but my son says/writes things like that too. It's heartbreaking to hear. :hugs:


----------



## clio

How good are your child's communication skills? Can he tell you what is going on and how he feels at school when he hits kids? It's one thing to cry, but if that isn't working, can you talk it out?


----------



## babycrazy1706

His communication is excellent, he never stops talking! Lol


----------



## WackyMumof2

DS2 is at the severe end of the spectrum for ADHD. On top of that he also has ODD and OCD. Being taken seriously for him was a long, hard and exhausting road. DS1 we are pretty sure has Sensory Processing Disorder and we know he's on the Autistic spectrum but no official diagnosis. We were actually told by the nurse who was assigned to us when we were going through this with DS2 that 'DS1 is fine and we are just looking for an excuse for bad parenting so we don't feel bad that we failed'. Needless to say, she's since left her job... So it's back to the GP on Tuesday as well as getting the school, Social Worker, the school nurse, the Psychologist (she only did one assessment as she went on Maternity Leave and no one else bother to pick up DS1's case for her) and Ministry of Education back on board so we can have him accessed and diagnosed.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Wow that nurse! What a complete bitch!!


----------



## WackyMumof2

babycrazy1706 said:


> Wow that nurse! What a complete bitch!!

I wanted her head on a plate! My son's Psychiatrist was absolutely appalled at the way we had been treated. I'd left numerous messages while pregnant with DS3 saying my son needed to see his doctor for his meds to be checked. She kept telling me that she 'heard' me but never did anything. I was 8 months pregnant and I told my ADHDer that I was taking him over to see someone without his medication, told him I wanted him to be his usual 'asshole' self and that we weren't leaving until we were seen - 10 minutes when the Psychiatrist caught wind I was there and came and saw us. Agreed that it should have been done months ago and that other than me trying to get hold of him, he'd been trying to get hold of me. He took the nurse off our case and told her she was to never go anywhere near my family or my son's file because otherwise DS3's Psychiatrist would make sure I had her fired. The problem was that the nurse was the 'go between' who would pass messages of concern on - which she clearly never did. So now I have a direct contact for the Psychiatrist and if I can't get hold of him, his back up. He's also agreed to look at DS1's case and try to get that re-opened but hasn't had a lot of luck so it's back to the GP and starting from scratch. :(


----------



## babycrazy1706

ClairAye said:


> babycrazy1706 said:
> 
> 
> What are the things that your son does?
> 
> Sorry I know you said to pm you, would you prefer that than talking on here?
> 
> My son last night said I think I should just die cos everyone thinks I'm nasty :cry:
> 
> It's heartbreaking as his self esteem is rock bottom
> 
> Hi pm would be better because if I get into things it can be pretty personal but my son says/writes things like that too. It's heartbreaking to hear. :hugs:Click to expand...

I've sent you a pm xx


----------



## Plumb_pudding

I feel your pain, my oldest has severe ADHD and my youngest is autistic. Its a battle and I wish I had a better answer, but I have no idea. I'm still fighting the battle so to speak


----------

